# Selle San Marco Concor Light



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

My LBS recommended a San Marco Concor for a crotch numbness problem I've been having. How many of you use this? How do you like it? I know saddles are a personal thing, he's actually going to loan it to me for a few days to try out.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I always liked the way they looked - still do. I got one, rode it & it felt like I was sitting on a 2X4 on edge. It only lasted a few weeks. It's in my parts box in perfect condition. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

San Marco Concor is the classic, minimalist, narrow hammock saddle I planted my butt on for about 20 years. Almost from one day to the next, I couldn't take it any more and replaced it with a really cheap San Marco Ponza Lux, which I'm perfectly happy with. But all that goes to show you is that when it comes to saddles, there are only personal anecdotes—no recommendations.

I have to say that it would surprise me if you find relief with that deeply hammocked Concor. But try it, stranger things happen in bicycle-land all the time.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Best saddle there is. My old Turbo saddle got uncomfortable and worn out so I tried a Concor and use them for 10+ years now. Be sure that the front 1/2 of the saddle is level. It is not a saddle that you move around on much and the angle is critical.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

steelbikerider said:


> Be sure that the front 1/2 of the saddle is level. It is not a saddle that you move around on much and the angle is critical.


Good point. You shouldn't set up a Concor (like you would a flat saddle) by placing a bubble level on it and dialing the saddle into the horizontal. The rear is supposed to kick up a little. My Concor in the photo is already be a little too high in the front for most people. The red line is level, so leveling that saddle in the photo the traditional way would raise the saddle nose even more.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

steelbikerider said:


> Best saddle there is. My old Turbo saddle got uncomfortable and worn out so I tried a Concor and use them for 10+ years now. Be sure that the front 1/2 of the saddle is level. It is not a saddle that you move around on much and the angle is critical.


Would you say that the Concor is similar to the old style Flite? I'm thinking of buying a Concor to replace an old Flite, but I don't want to do any permanent damage to myself.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

No. The Concor has a rise at the rear that gives you a little bump to push against when seated and climbing. The Flite is fairly flat. I tried a Flite and never could be comfortable after 2 hours so I went back to the Concor.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

> I always liked the way they looked - still do. I got one, rode it & it felt like I was sitting on a 2X4 on edge. It only lasted a few weeks. It's in my parts box in perfect condition. Let me know if you want it.


Mr. Versatile,
Sure! I will PM you my address!


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder how good the Sam Marco Apside is? Probably as painful as my Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio?


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

If you like the old Flite try a Fizik Arione. I exclusively used the Flite but had to switch when they changed the shape. I find the shape of the Arione puts your sit bones in almost exactly the same spot. They look a lot different, but feel the same.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

The Concor Light has just the right amount of padding for me. It's just a little too narrow and suited for someone who tends to stay in the same position all the time. It might help with numbing because the the dip, it's not a flat saddle. About the only way to find out is to use one.

And the Aspide is a comfi saddle, but you have to have it dialed in right. I stopped using it after I broke my hip. Might work for numbness, it has a center groove.


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

Joemero said:


> I wonder how good the Sam Marco Apside is? Probably as painful as my Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio?


Believe it or not, the Aspide is surprisingly comfortable for as minimal as it is. I had some good success with it until I recently switched it in favor of a Prologo Scratch.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Recently went from a Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio to a San Marco Concor Light. Major improvement for me. Rode the original Concor years ago and had kinda forgotten about it. It is narrow but nicely padded and allows my legs to spin easier than saddles that are wider. Saddles are such a personal choice but I think this is an excellent choice for those with narrow sit bones.
I believe that Mr. Contador and Mr. Armstrong both ride this saddle.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

> Recently went from a Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio to a San Marco Concor Light. Major improvement for me. Rode the original Concor years ago and had kinda forgotten about it. It is narrow but nicely padded and allows my legs to spin easier than saddles that are wider. Saddles are such a personal choice but I think this is an excellent choice for those with narrow sit bones.
> I believe that Mr. Contador and Mr. Armstrong both ride this saddle.


Addicted:
What didn't you like about the SLR Kit Carbonio? DId you have any numbness issues?


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Joemero said:


> Addicted:
> What didn't you like about the SLR Kit Carbonio? DId you have any numbness issues?


It came on the bike I bought and it looked cool and was real light (125g?) but was uncomfortable for MY backside - yes, numbness. Too wide for me just behind the center, once replaced I realized that those "corners" inhibited my legs from spinning freely. I tried to make it work with different angles/heights but just had to give it up. Didn't like adding the 90-100 grams but now I smile while riding. I know others who love this saddle, it is just such a personal choice.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Joemero said:


> My LBS recommended a San Marco Concor for a crotch numbness problem I've been having.


+1 if you want to perpetuate the problem.

Otherwise, find something else. I rode one for years before I knew better (slow learner, sometimes...) Gave it away.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Saddles impressions are like...*

...opinions (or a-holes), everyone has one.

Numbness issues are usually a result of: 1) saddle to narrow, does not support sit bones. 2) saddle too high, pressing up into perineum. 3) saddle too much nose-down, forcing rider to put weight forward.

I have used the older Flites (traditional shape, pre-2007) for many years, and tried the Arione last year. They are different saddles - the Arione is more narrow in the seatbones and wider in the nose, plus it is quite flat whereas the old Flite was concave though not as concave as the Concor Light. If anything, the new Flite shape is closer to the Arione. I recently switched to using the Rolls and Regal on my bikes because the stock of older Flites I had was depleted. The older Flites had one fundatmental problem - the shell was a little too soft and after 6-12 months of riding they would eventually start to sag. And then I would have comfort issues. FWIW I am 165 lbs. I will say this, if the OP is a bigger guy (over 170 lbs) and having problems on the saddle I would try a San Marco Rolls or Regal before I tried a Concor Lite. Yes they are heavier by 80-100 grams but they have a large seating area that provides a lot of contact and comfort.

Deeply concave saddles like the Concor Lite and Fizik Aliante require time and care to setup properly because they are more inclined to lock the rider in one place. The right combination of setback and level/nose-up is required. Flatter saddles are a little more forgiving in setup.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I rode a Concor for years with no problems. When a rail broke I went to the original Flite TI which I still love. I've also spent time on Regals and Turbos with good results.

Then I got my Masi which came with the Fizik Arione, the first saddle I can actually say I loath. Just didn't work for me. I concur with Eric in that it just didn't support me at the sitpoints - a result I think of its narrow, rounded side to side rear surface.


----------

